# Is raising a puppy really like raising a baby?



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

As some of you may know, I plan on getting a GSD puppy in a cpl years. I just truned 16 a few days ago, and want a pup when I am 18.

I babysit my 12 month old cousin. I have been since she was 4 months old. Lately my sisters haven't been able to come and help. I babysit from 7 am - 5 pm. Lately babysitting has become a very hard task. She moves non-stop. And is always finding trouble. I get frustrated...but know that she doesn't understand.

Be honest, is it harder to raise a GSD puppy or baby?

I never knew that is was this hard to raise a baby... especially when she refuses to take her naps.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Harder to raise a baby.... because at least you can put a puppy in a crate and go to the store
But raising a puppy is no picnic. Watch them all of the time, you do NOT get to sleep in, you don't get to hang out with friends after work or class because puppy power is at home waiting on you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I babysit my 12 month old cousin. I have been since she was 4 months old. Lately my sisters haven't been able to come and help. I babysit from 7 am - 5 pm. *Lately babysitting has become a very hard task. She moves non-stop. And is always finding trouble. I get frustrated...but know that she doesn't understand*.


In many ways it's VERY much like taking care of your 12 month old cousin. Particularly in the part I put in bold. The fact you need to be present so you can teach and train is a HUGE factor in your scheduling and daily life.

We can (and do) use a crate which is a help. But, for me, that's when I am not able to be home and with my puppy. Or at night when I'm sleeping and not able to pay attention to what the puppy is up to. 

But when I'm awake and home, most of the time, I'm in the same room with the puppy to help with the housemanners and training. And if not in the house, OUT of it with the puppy for all the training, classes, and socialization.

I've always LOVED dogs, but am glad I waited until out of college (plus a few years) to commit to one. That way I had the freedom to go out with my friends, be in classes, get a job.... and not have the added responsibility of a puppy. 

There are tons of ways you can enjoy dogs/puppies without commiting to owning one. Helping out at local dogs clubs/classes. Volunteering at a shelter. Finding a breeder in your area and helping out (while learning) with all that involves.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Never had a baby, but our new puppy is a tornado with A.D.D! If you don't have eyes always on him, he will have something bad for him in his mouth in a split second. A puppy is pretty exhausting. When you need a break and put him in the crate, your relaxing break consists of listening to the imaginary boogie man murdering your puppy. Hearing the puppy scream breaks my heart, I am literally 5 feet away, but somehow it hurts him so bad! 

Make sure you are ready for a dog when you are 18, you will have to make a lot of sacrifices for the puppy/dog.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

I have done both. Raised two kids and lots of dogs. I am now training a GSD. You CAN put a dog in a crate and get some rest and/or do your housework, or go out. But you get so attached you don't WANT to. The thing you have to realize too is that dogs will never think like an adult. You will always have a "child" as long as the dog lives. Sure they learn and adapt. But they just don't have the decision making ability humans do. So you are always the parent of a little on when you have a dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

They are very much alike. You have to provide time, patience, money, love, commitment, tough love, sanity, ...dang, I could go on and on. 

The biggest difference is that a puppy never looks at you like you are an idiot.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Hmm I think its more like a toddler in the terrible 2's and on. They are into everything they are not supposed to be if you dont watch them. Yes like everyone said with a puppy you can put them in a crate when you need a break but when they are out....constant supervision


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes, raising a puppy is a lot like raising a child. A puppy is easier in the sense that the stages don't last as long, so it's more accelerated. Sleeping through the night might only take a week with your new puppy, potty training only a month or so. But many of the troubles are the same as is the amount of time and things you need to do to make sure your puppy/baby is raised properly. I am a believer that both puppies and small children thrive on schedules. Very young puppies need attention every 3-4 hours. Within a couple of weeks they can go longer...but it's those first couple of months that have you tired, irritable, and wondering why you ever thought a puppy was a good idea. But also much like babies they are so gosh darn cure you'll forgive them... 

Around 4-5 months is when my pups have started behaving like a toddler. Into things, busy all the time. Fussy when they don't get their way. 

The good news is, around 8 months my dogs enter a "nearly perfect" phase. They're still puppies but now they have manners, know better what's expected, and generally a lot of fun. This lasts until about 14-18 months when they become "teenagers". Then they start ignoring you, forget all their commands, so they can do what they want!

Yep. Lot like having a kid!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

I will not get a puppy unless I am ready, and have time to spare. I am used to a crazy schedule, and is things go like planned, I am sure that a Gsd will fit right in.

Right now...

-I babysit 3 times a week from 7am to 5pm. 
-I am a part-time student at an online charter school (which is really hard, compared to public highschool). I have to juggle babysitting and getting my work done. 
-We have two small family dogs, that are undergoing training.(by me). 
-I want to join the track team, so I run for alteast 30 mintues everyday. 
-I plan on volunteering at a dog training school,
and also will be starting drivers ed. July 4. 

My life is hectic and my mom and gram expect a lot from us. I need to get a part time job, so I can get myself a car.

I want to become a proffessional dog trainer. I will not go to college, because I want more of an hands-on experience. I have met dog trainers, that have never gone to college, and they can train a dog better than anyone else. I am taking business classes in highschool next year, though, because I think it would be nice to have my own business.

I love running, hiking and swimming, and I am very active. My German Shepherd will be including in all of these activities. I really like the sport, schutzhund, and want to visit a seminar, to see if it is something I want to do.

A schedule of mine might look like...

5 am: wake up, let pup out, get ready

6 am: feed puppy, let out, little walk/games

7-12 pm: at work

12:15- come home, let pup out, eat lunch (pup and me), play, little walk

1 pm: let pup out, relax/play...computer time lol

2 pm: head out with pup, somewhere safe to socialize (family, pet store, ect.), maybe pup school...

4 pm: let pup out, play for few mintues and then pup goes in crate... I go out with sisters (1 hour max)

5 pm: watch movie...maybe invite friends over


This schedule would work for me and my pup...I dont have many friends...and like spending time with dogs better. My sisters would be able to let pup out when I am at work. And if they can't..I will find someone who can.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds pretty good to me! I really like that you are giving this so much thought!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry for the long post. I didn't think it would be that long.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> Sounds pretty good to me! I really like that you are giving this so much thought!


Yea, I tend to overthink some things, which can be a good thing, but also a bad thing.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm...well, both of my children slept all night long at one week old. That was not the case with the pups though


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I love raising puppies 

I don't find most puppies to be difficult to raise. I really enjoy training and try to have the puppy out and about as much as possible with me during the day, so they are tired at night. I think the absolute best way to raise a puppy is to try to have them with you as much as possible - helps to have dog friendly work and friends for sure! I have found crating in your room, near your bed helps a great deal with the crying at night too. Most puppies cry at night because they are afraid and aren't used to being crated. Having them right next to your bed so you can put your fingers in the crate if need be really seems to help. 

Puppies grow and mature MUCH faster than human babies do. If you are committed to housetraining, your puppy can be housetrained in just a couple months and by time your puppy is a year old, they are almost adults. Much of how hard or easy a puppy is depends on how carefully the owner manages their environment. For example: If you allow your puppy to wander the house unsupervised, you will lose possessions and housetraining will take a long time. If you start training with positive methods from day one, teaching appropriate behaviors and providing your puppy with proper exercise and socialization you will be a lot less likely to have behavioral issues.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Babies get to wear diapers  Puppies don't. 

BUT, they also are usually done putting that nasty stuff everywhere by the time they're 4 mos old. 

You can't leave then in the car when it's too hot or cold. You don't usually have to reassure everyone you see that your child isn't going to bite theirs. 

Children don't shed and while they do learn some of what you're saying they never quite get a handle on that pesky thing called the English language! 

Children also tend NOT to chew on table legs or shoes and drink from the swimming pool. Kids also tend not to eat their own pooh, unless there is a major issue w/ them. 

Dogs do love you no matter what and they will scatter and stay away from you when you're in a bad mood. They will also comfort you when you're upset. They also can't say "Mommy" fifty million times a hour! 

Lots of ways they're different and lots of ways alike. I can tell you, you worry just as much about them getting hit by a car, maybe more so because they can get to the road faster. they can't tell you if something's bothering their tummies, they just hork it up all over the place, or evac it at record speed! You worry about them not eating enough, or too much. Their weight, their eyes and ears. You shake your head at them when they chase their tail in the wettest muddiest square foot of land they can find and they tend to have a lot more parasite issues then kids... but they love you and look at you like the world. 

They don't ask to borrow the car or for 50 bucks so they can take their boy/girl friend out to a movie...

wow... sorry, I digress...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

chevysmom said:


> Hmm...well, both of my children slept all night long at one week old. That was not the case with the pups though



Yeah, see, that's not the norm for kids either. My youngest didn't sleep though until he was 11 mos old blahhhh... He was soooo not a fun baby. Cried the first 5 mos of life due to reflux also.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

:rofl: Great post, FuryanGoddess! This one was especially priceless!


FuryanGoddess said:


> You don't usually have to reassure everyone you see that your child isn't going to bite theirs.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Think long and hard about getting this puppy at 18. Most young people at some point want to move away from their parents' home in their 20's...and it will be really difficult to find a place that will take a big dog...just a thought. You may want to intern at a dog training facility, or other dog profession and when you are established-get your puppy! My daughter is in her 20's and wants a dog (we have 2 GSDs...but she wants her wants "own" dog. ) I won't let her because her dog would surely get attached to ours and visa-versa...not to mention our attachment and then in a year or so she moves and takes her dog-if she can find a place to rent that takes dogs (that she can afford). Providing for a puppy is just like a baby-you want a secure and stable home, not too much moving around!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

K9_girl1994 said:


> ........Be honest, is it harder to raise a GSD puppy or baby?.......


Some ways it is similar BUT it is usually not ok to put the little kid out in the kennel run (or to crate them) when you get tired of him/her! Heh! Heh!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> Think long and hard about getting this puppy at 18. Most young people at some point want to move away from their parents' home in their 20's...and it will be really difficult to find a place that will take a big dog...just a thought. You may want to intern at a dog training facility, or other dog profession and when you are established-get your puppy! My daughter is in her 20's and wants a dog (we have 2 GSDs...but she wants her wants "own" dog. ) I won't let her because her dog would surely get attached to ours and visa-versa...not to mention our attachment and then in a year or so she moves and takes her dog-if she can find a place to rent that takes dogs (that she can afford). Providing for a puppy is just like a baby-you want a secure and stable home, not too much moving around!


i agree at 18 you need to really think about it 
at 18 i wanted a dog so bad 
im now 20 and i live in my own house... which im allowed to have a dog
most places that you rent or lease these days will not allow you to have pets (especially in australia) 
so have you thought this through??
will you be living at home? will your dog get along with your 2 others dogs... will having 3 dogs be too much? you mentioned you trained the other 2 dogs as well... when will you have time to train your pup too? does this mean you will not focus as much on the other dogs you own, and is that fair?
what if you do wanna go study and you cant take your dog.. who will loook after it? you mum ect 
will you be able to afford the dog, and the vet bills and the training and puppy school on babysitting wages?

you have put alot of thought into your routine but have you thought about the financial side to owning a dog?

=]


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

Melissa said:


> i agree at 18 you need to really think about it
> at 18 i wanted a dog so bad
> im now 20 and i live in my own house... which im allowed to have a dog
> most places that you rent or lease these days will not allow you to have pets (especially in australia)
> ...


 
I have given much thought(I have thought about it all day and night), and I may have come up with a plan. I don’t like it, one bit at all, because I have to wait like 4 years. 

First of all, I will need to get my drivers license. And then of course a car. This should keep my mind busy, because I know that I will love the freedom it brings.

I could volunteer at dog shelters and visit dog training seminars. I am also volunteering at a dog training school close by. 

My dog training business will grow, and I will hopefully get a house.
I will then get my GSD puppy. I could raise him perfectly, with no worries. 


Thank you everyone.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

*"Is raising a puppy really like raising a baby?"*

I can't remember having to take my son out for a pee in the middle of the night.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

I also might have another idea. We are moving into a medium sized house. It would be my mom, her boyfriend(shes been dating him for a long time), my sisters and I. Mom, said that we will be moved in before Winter comes. I am really excited because I've always had to share a room with my sisters. In this new house, I will have my own, decent sized room.

He's a dog-person and has an elderly doberman pinscher that will be going over the rainbow bridge soon. He said that he cannot bare to loose another, and that he will not be getting another dog. He actually has his two daughters living with him. They are around 25, and are going through rough times. He is trying to get them back on their feet. 

So, when we move in with Fred, my grandma is going to stay in the house that we rent right now. I think she is happy about us moving though, because my mom and her don't get along too well, at times.

I will most likely be hanging out at our house, that my grandma will be living in, because I volunteer at a dog training school(like 10 minutes from our house) and I babysit my 1 year old cousin quite a bit. My grandma actaully wants me to. 

When I'm around 18, I still will consider a GSD puppy. I feel that I could handle it. If for some reason, I can't find a place to live that accepts dogs, my mom and gram have both told me many times that I am always welcome to stay with them. And I know it is true.

For Dude and Goofy, they get along fine with other dogs. Yes, I am training them, and have a great bond. That will never change. I also have my sisters, that have a great bond with them. I walk Dude and Goofy seperately, one time a day. And my sisters do the same. We also hike with them. This will never change.

Our dogs are idependent, and when we are in the house, they do their own thing. They only come see me, when I have food. Sometimes we doggy-sit my aunt's two dogs at our house. Dude and Goofy could care less. If I were to bring a German Shepherd into the house, I would make sure that Dude and Goofy were getting the attention they need. I am a very fair person, and will try to give equal attention to all dogs. I think it would be good for the puppy too, because I don't want a dog that acts over-spoiled.

Also, I wouldn't let the puppy annoy them, too much. The puppy would mostly be with me. At night he will be in a crate by my bed. During the day, he will be with me, or in his crate/pen. Every interaction with Dude and Goofy, will be monitored by me. Dude will love the puppy. He loves to play with other dogs. Goofy will probably ignore the puppy. He is more of a people type of dog.

What I would like to know is....Do you think a responsible breeder, will even think about selling me a puppy?

Note: Even though, I will be the main-care taker of this dog, my family said that they will help out. My mom said that I could get a GSD if I take care of him, buy everything for him, and brush him often. (I think I am going to get a furminator) Fred loves dogs, and doesn't really care. He doesn't mind shedding. My sisters said that they can help too. They asked me if they could play with the pup, when I am at work. They are excited. 

Also, babysitting wouldn't be my job. When I get a car, I will find a regular job. I am hoping I will get a job at the dog training school. If not, a pet store job or something will have to do. I will dog-sit and baby-sit on the side though, to make some extra cash.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

To me, raising babies is way more difficult than raising a GSD. I got Zappa when I was 21 and 5 months pregnant with my first child. I ended up on bedrest 2 months after I got him and was induced for labor a month early. Even on bedrest, I still took full responsibility for Zappa. He was potty trained in a week and I did the basic obedience training myself.
When my son was 5 weeks old, I left my (now ex) husband and raised a newborn baby and a pup by myself working a full time job in the Army. I came home at lunch, ate lunch with my son (his provider lived accross the street from me) and then played with my pup.
If it is something you really want, you will work out any challenges you may face. It really is worth it in the long run. It was difficult though.
Zappa is now 9 1/2, I am remarried, and I have 2 children. We are about to move into our own house with a huge yard. We are getting a second pup soon. Once again, it will be difficult but well worth it. I am still in the Army and the hubby and I both work full time. We also have a doggy daycare on post that the pup will be going to so I can see it during lunch and so it doesn't get into too much trouble or be left alone all day.
I personally don't think age is always a factor in how well you can raise something and I hate it when I hear comments about people's ages. It depends on the maturity level of each individual and the sacrifices you are willing to make.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

jaggirl47: 

My mom tells me all the time, that I don't act my age. I don't have many friends, and I would rather be with dogs. The funny thing is, I look like I am 12. People are shocked when I say I am 16. 

My problem now, is that I found two breeders that I think I want my German Shepherd puppy from. I am not sure, if a breeder will sell me a puppy.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just sent you a PM


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to college and get your degree. if things don't work
out as a trainer you have a college degree
to fall back on.

you can always become a professional dog
trainer.



K9_girl1994 said:


> I want to become a proffessional dog trainer. I will not go to college, because I want more of an hands-on experience.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> go to college and get your degree. if things don't work
> out as a trainer you have a college degree
> to fall back on.
> 
> ...


 
I am still considering college. I have found that many people with college degrees don't even end up using them.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe but the college degree might help them in getting the job and its good to have one...whatever you decide to do you sound like you are really responsible so good luck


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they have a choice. they can use the degree or not.
when you don't have one you have no choice.
get your college degree. you can always become
a professional dog trainer.

with the college degree you'll find a good job. then you can train dogs on the side so you'll have two incomes.



K9_girl1994 said:


> I am still considering college. I have found that many people with college degrees don't even end up using them.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha at that age I went to school, took care of my dog, chiledl with my friends and do sports. Learn time management and you should be ok.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> they have a choice. they can use the degree or not.
> when you don't have one you have no choice.
> get your college degree. you can always become
> a professional dog trainer.
> ...


Actually, with the economy the way it is, people are more apt to find a job when they have the hands on training over those with college degrees. Neither my husband or I went to college when we were younger and we have done great for ourselves.
Now that we are both older (in our 30's), we are starting to get our college done for things we want in the future. I personally did not have the patience or drive to do college at 18.
K9girl, learn everything that you can. This way, when YOU feel you are ready you know what you need to do.
Another thing you can do is start talking and emailing with potential breeders now so when you are ready, you already have a relationship with them and they will know better where you are in life.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

jaggirl47 said:


> Actually, with the economy the way it is, people are more apt to find a job when they have the hands on training over those with college degrees. Neither my husband or I went to college when we were younger and we have done great for ourselves.
> Now that we are both older (in our 30's), we are starting to get our college done for things we want in the future. I personally did not have the patience or drive to do college at 18.
> K9girl, learn everything that you can. This way, when YOU feel you are ready you know what you need to do.
> Another thing you can do is start talking and emailing with potential breeders now so when you are ready, you already have a relationship with them and they will know better where you are in life.


This is what my mom and grandma tell me. Everyone gets a college degree, and it is not as worth it was back in time. I have started emailing potential breeders. Most of my family hasn't gone to college, and they are very successful in life. And the ones that went to college, aren't using their degrees.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you opinions. I have made of my mind.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

K9 - I think you sound like a very responsible young person. And that will help you be a good parent to your puppy when you're ready.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

K9_girl1994 said:


> Thank you everyone for you opinions. I have made of my mind.


No! No! No! At sixteen you can't make up your own mind! That is what us grown ups get to do for you!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Can i ask you one thing... You want to skip University/College to be a dog trainer.... GO to College, make a nice living, then get a dog....


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lilie- You don't even know what I plan on doing. When I graduate from highschool, I will go to college and get a degree. I will get my German Shepherd pup, if I have the time and money.

White German Shepherd- No, I dont want to skip college to become a dog trainer. I am getting a degree in business management.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

K9_girl1994 said:


> Lilie- You don't even know what I plan on doing. When I graduate from highschool, I will go to college and get a degree. I will get my German Shepherd pup, if I have the time and money.
> 
> .


:surrender: You misunderstood my obviously poor attempt at humor. I'm very pleased with the fact that you are looking forward to, and planning your future. I know many folks your age that can't see past Saturday night.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lilie said:


> :surrender: You misunderstood my obviously poor attempt at humor. I'm very pleased with the fact that you are looking forward to, and planning your future. I know many folks your age that can't see past Saturday night.


 
Oh, sorry about that. I get a little offended too easily.


----------

